# 211 has 45 signal strength on 72 but stupid channel loss screen is shown



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Aaarrrrrghhhhhh what the hell is the deal! Many HDchannels are showing this stupid message. WTF is going on? All my transponders are working fine.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Whatever, took out the smart card and did a re-penetration and so far MLB network is working. Whoopie yay doooo


----------

